# In Memoriam Paul Schenkeveld 1964-2015



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2015)

> Paul passed away suddenly in Zurich on March 26, 2015. Paul was known to many
> through his close involvement in the UNIX and BSD communities, and his colleagues
> enjoyed his company as well as appreciating his great technical expertise.
> 
> ...



https://nluug.nl/nieuws/2015/20150326-paul/index-en.html


----------



## saulobrito (Apr 4, 2015)

RIP! :/


----------



## zennybsd (Apr 6, 2015)

Paul had been a wonderful soul. I am extremely sad to learn about his demise. It is an invaluable loss to the entire community. Condolences to his family. RIP.

PS: Thanks SirDice for bringing this to notice.


----------



## FitBuck (Oct 29, 2021)

Wow sad news indeed - worked with him and 60 other systemguys from 14 countries in the Comet Project that took place in Milan, I think in 1987. I can with certainty state that he was an extremely lively chap (I tried ONCE only to ride in his Mazda 2.x with spoilers, tuning etc....), but his programming skills in C was the best I have ever seen, the speed of his typing and his impressive deep understanding of Unix.... And he wore a t-shirt saying: "Unix-Freak" - I incisted that he was at least a guru, and I think a Daemon, but he really incisted to be a Freak. When he gave lectures in the auditorium, it was pure Gold - 60 SystemEngineers was silent in that time - he converted to a person with authority, which was a bit strange, because he would gladly show up wearing 3 ties in the Italian colors, as a response to a complain that he didn't wear a tie. How can You not love such a person. RIP.


----------

